# Help needed with AV Reciever and Sony DAV DZ270 Speakers



## b4wt (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a the old sony DAV DZ 270. Since it doesn't play a wide variety of video formats have decided to go for an Audio/Video Reciever

What i would like to know is.( If possible ) Can i reuse the speakers that came with my Sony HTS. 
- If so, Which one would be the best option

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

b4wt said:


> I have a the old sony DAV DZ 270. Since it doesn't play a wide variety of video formats have decided to go for an Audio/Video Reciever
> 
> What i would like to know is.( If possible ) Can i reuse the speakers that came with my Sony HTS.
> - If so, Which one would be the best option
> ...


I googled and got the owners amnual for this system from the Sony Oz site, and looking at the specs for all the speakers, it says they are 3 ohm units. Most receivers will not handles 3 ohm speakers, so my answer would be it would be unwise to use them with a typical AVR which is designed to be used with ~ 8 ohm speakers.

As for which AVR to suggest, budget, location on the planet, desired feature set, power and any other options would make it easier to narrow down options.

Oh, and welcome to HTS.


----------



## b4wt (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply
sourcing the device from - US
Usage will be in - India
Budget - ( Not sure we would get any for this amount) $250 - $400
feature - Atleast 1 HMDI ( input) - 1 HDMI ( output ) , RJ45, Component video input/output . 5 or 7 channel out. Not sure what other feature would be needed, if i am aiming to use it for next 3 to 5 years without any major upgrades.
Power - Not sure. If provided options can make a choice.

Finally - Suggestion for alternative use for those speakers ( other than selling them out as a unit )


----------



## SLAYER (May 8, 2007)

Hello there friend,try jamo at amazon ... 
as for a reciever onkyo is a good bang for your buck...so is yamaha..

http://hometheatergears.com/onkyo/onkyo-ht-rc160-review/

Im sure others will chime in as well...


----------



## b4wt (Sep 22, 2010)

Apologies, Not sure if i catch what you mean by 'jamo at amazon'

For this one at amazon - Onkyo HT-RC160 7.2-Channel A/V Surround Home Theater Receiver

amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=+Onkyo+HT-RC160&x=0&y=0

Any other models...and any suggestions for the Old speakers

Not sure if i have to open another thread - since it popped in here. Just continuing. IF i decide to buy my speakers seperately, what are the minimum specifications i should be having ( Like for example 8Ohm speakers etc., )

and why is that we need to be specific to 8Ohm speakers And Sony's puts us in a spot by giving us 3Ohm speakers


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't know what it costs to send something to India but wouldn't it be cheaper for you to find something more local, if there is something? As far as recievers Marantz, Onkyo and Denon are good places to start looking. Sony makes the system you have 3ohm so you have to replace it with their own parts. It is what they call proprietory as in it will only work with our stuff....:rolleyesno: You can use your old speakers for paperweights, Only kidding but you need something that works with 3ohm to use them unless you have an old amp that you don't care about and then you could try it and see what happens. OH, Jamo is the name of the speakers so you can search Jamo on Amazon.com


----------



## b4wt (Sep 22, 2010)

As far as shipping is concerned, Dont have to worry about that, Know lot of people travelling who can bring it for me.

A search for Jamo didnt yield much on amazon, going to try on google.

You had mentioned about 'Old Amp', what am i exactly looking for here.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

What I meant was if you have an older reciever that you don't use anymore you could use that with the old speakers for a different room.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

b4wt said:


> Thanks for the quick reply
> sourcing the device from - US
> Usage will be in - India


Great, you can get someone to bring something in for you, but remember depending upon where it comes from, you'll need a unit that has a universal voltage selector or one built for 240V. Of use a step up transformer. many US sold units will only have a 120V option, so do your research first.



b4wt said:


> Budget - ( Not sure we would get any for this amount) $250 - $400


As I'm in Australia, hopefully US readers will offer suggestions as to places for prices.



b4wt said:


> feature - Atleast 1 HMDI ( input) - 1 HDMI ( output ) , RJ45, Component video input/output . 5 or 7 channel out. Not sure what other feature would be needed, if i am aiming to use it for next 3 to 5 years without any major upgrades.
> Power - Not sure. If provided options can make a choice.


That sounds like the base feature set of most AVRs, so plenty of options. I've owned Sony, Pioneer and am looking at an Onkyo 707 for the next unit; this I chose because it has everything I need for my (somewhat unusual) requirements, good upscaling and reports from users. Plus it's in my budget.



b4wt said:


> Finally - Suggestion for alternative use for those speakers ( other than selling them out as a unit )


I'd just sell it as a complete unit. Most amps will not like 3Ω loads at all and may overheat or go into shutdown with them.


----------



## b4wt (Sep 22, 2010)

A9X said:


> That sounds like the base feature set of most AVRs, so plenty of options. I've owned Sony, Pioneer and am looking at an Onkyo 707 for the next unit;


Thanks for the suggestion. What are the minimum features i should be looking at in my speakers, If i were to buy them individually ,( I mean not as a home theatre set, dont want to get into the Sony kind of trap again ) so that i dont have upgrade them in the imminent future.

Likewise, for AVR what would be the minimum features that i would needing, if i am not planning for an upgrade the next two years atleast.


----------



## SLAYER (May 8, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-HT-S330...8?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1285513783&sr=1-8


----------



## b4wt (Sep 22, 2010)

Just wondering about this one - Onkyo TX-SR608 7.2-Channel A/V Home Theater Receiver (Black)
amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-SR608-7-2-Channel-Theater-Receiver/dp/B003BIFOL8/ref=sr_1_1?s=gateway&ie=UTF8&qid=1285559473&sr=8-1

Amazon says its just #399. Is there anything missing in comparison to the one mentioned above - Onkyo HT-S3300 5.1-Channel Home Theater Receiver/Speaker Package (Black)


----------



## SLAYER (May 8, 2007)

Hello friend,allow me to clarify,the 608 is a mid-range level reciever with good features to boot ,and is superior to the other package which is a home theater in a box htib.,either should be sufficient for you.

all you really need to decide is how much money YOU want to spend.

do you want a htib and upgrade in the future, or do you want to purchase a receiver and buy separate speakers now?

for the budget you provided the pakage is a better choice because later on you could buy 2 front speakers and convert to 7.1 or another subwoofer and go for 7.2,the choice is yours!


----------



## SLAYER (May 8, 2007)

These are great speakers that will serve you for years to come!

http://www.amazon.com/Energy-Take-Classic-System-Black/dp/B001202C44/ref=pd_sim_e_4


OR

http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-SKS-HT870-Theater-Speaker-System/dp/B002C73WRW/ref=pd_sim_e_2


these speakers come will play nicely with the 608...


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

b4wt said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. What are the minimum features i should be looking at in my speakers, If i were to buy them individually ,( I mean not as a home theatre set, dont want to get into the Sony kind of trap again ) so that i dont have upgrade them in the imminent future.
> 
> Likewise, for AVR what would be the minimum features that i would needing, if i am not planning for an upgrade the next two years atleast.


From what you mentioned you wanting before, the 608 looks like a good unit. As I said, I was looking at the 707, but when I go to buy in the next few weeks, the 708 is in stock so I'll get that.

As for what you want and need in terms of features to future proof, that's hard for another person to answer. For example 3D and games features might change, but these are of no interest to me so I would not change hardware to incorporate them. They might be to you though.

From my perspective, I don't see a lot of fundamental performance change happening for a few years; 1080p is very good and enough for most people, and DD/DTS the same, let alone High Def sound we can get from Bluray. Talking to average non HT enthusiasts, I see very little interest from the public in 3D, let alone the heroic efforts some of us go to for sound so I feel HT is getting close to the asymptote in terms of what people will actually buy.

My suggestion would be get some speakers you like the sound of, that play low and loud enough for you, a good AVR such as the Onkyo and relax and buy lots of software and wait for the next technological shift.


----------



## b4wt (Sep 22, 2010)

Have just found a Onkyo showroom in my city, Planning to have a visit this weekend. Trying to find out what models they have here and if any of the models suggested in this thread is available in here.

Will post back soon ( Hope they are open on saturdays )

thanks again for all your efforts. Hang on with me before i make the final decision.


----------

